# Schlauchboot



## Fischer`sFritze (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wüßte gerne mal, was ihr für Schlauchboote habt. Möchte mir nächstes Frühjahr eins zulegen. Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, bei welchem Boot das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt? möchte mir auch nen E-Motor holen. Hab schonmal ein set Fishhunter 210(250?) mit Motor und ich glaube Batterie für 199€ gesehen. Was haltet ihr von den Fishhunter-Booten?


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich habe mir in diesen Sommer ein Schlauchboot Quicksilver 310 EAD mit 5 PS 4Takt Motor von Mercury gekauft. Das Boot hat gegenüber andern Booten in der Größe (also 310 cm) 2 Holzsitzbänke (sichere Sitzposition, Vorteil beim Durchladen von Kescher, Ruten und Unterbringen von Angeltasche, Eimer usw) und einen Luftboden (Airtec also Hochdruckboden) (Vorteil: geringeres Packmaß, enormer Gewichtsvorteil, leichterer Aufbau) und feste Ruderverankerungen. Ich habe das Boot nun 5 Wochen lang sehr intensiv zum Angeln an Schwedischen Seen mir allen ihren Tücken (unerwartetete Steine/Felsen  unter Wasseroberfläche, Wetterumschwünge mit starkem Wind und höheren Wellen usw.) eingesetzt und kann es nach bisheriger Erfahrung uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Es kommt also darauf an, wo und wie du das Boot einsetzen willst, Fishhunter-Boote sind für mich nur im Bereich von Badeboote einzusetzen (also geschützte, ruhige und hindernisfreie Gewässer, kleine Strecken zu fahren usw.)

Gruß Toni


----------



## Fischer`sFritze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

so´n quicksilver ist ne tolle sache, leider nicht ganz meine preisklasse. dachte mehr so an 100 bis 200€. welcher elektromotor ist besser, Rhino vx 28 oder Minn Kota 30?


----------



## Lotte (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



			
				Fischer`sFritze schrieb:
			
		

> dachte mehr so an 100 bis 200€.


  moin-moin,

 also für das geld wirst du bestimmt nichts vernünftiges kaufen können!!! mal ehrlich es soll doch auch ein wenig halten, oder??? wenn du mit nem gummiboot auf nen stein fährst (beim anlegen oder slippen) ist das ding im eimer!!! kaufe dir ein schlauchboot!! und da mußt du leider ein wenig tiefer in die tasche greifen!!! auch für ein 3m boot!!! es sei denn du hast bei ebay glück!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Überlege dir nochmals in Ruhe, wievile Geld du ausgeben möchtest. Gerade beim Angeln brauchst du stabiles, sonst zahlst du im Endeffekt drauf (abgesehen von Steinen und Ästen mit denen du in Kontakt kommst, ich habe schon manche Boote der 200 € Preisklasse luftlos gesehen, nachdem es kurzen Kontakt mit einem kleinen Angelhaken hatte.) Auch die Fahreigenschaften mit E-Motor sind bei "Badebooten" nicht wirklich befriedigend, sowie die oft instabile Motoraufhängung auf dem provisorischen Heckspiegel.  Die Motoren von Rhino kenne ich nicht, aber der Minn Kota 30 ist der klassische Motor,  bei dem du ganz sicher nicht falsch liegst.
Gruß Toni


----------



## maxum (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallo !!

@Fischer'sFritze Also bei den E-Motoren würde ich nen MinnKota nehmen die haben nen Komposite Schaft (Kunststoff) der ist nicht gleich kaputt wenn de mal irgendwo gegen kommst.
Die Rhino's haben nen Edelstahlschaft welcher bestimmt auch nicht kaputtgeht. Ich hab nen minnKota und kann nur sagen bin zufrieden,
kenne aber zig Leute die noch alte Modelle von vor 20  Jahren fahren
da sind DDR,Russische und Eigenbauten dabei und die reichen auch alle.Bei den Schlauchbooten würde ich dir zu nem Gebrauchtkauf bei Ebay oder Zweite Hand oder so raten und dann nicht im frühjahr wo die Preise wieder steigen sondern jetzt wenn der Vorbesitzer aufhören will mit dem Bootssport oder er sich vergrößern will,er sich das Einwintern sparen möchte (runterschleppen in den Keller oder so) da kannste gleich ne probefahrt machen und weißt was de hast.
Wenn du gleich ne richtige größe kaufst haste auch lange Freude dran,weil dann machste den Führerschein und kannst auch mehr als 5 PS ranhängen und schwups schon haste nen neues Hobby BOOTFAHREN.
Viel Spaß auf'm Wasser wünscht die Sven

PS:Ich hab nen Suzumar 3,20m Schlauchboot hier für Berlin und wenn es mal durch enge Waldwege zum Wasser geht und nen 3,80er quicksilver auf'm Trailer welches ich mir mit meinem Freund teile das ist dann für Bodden und Ostsee, da oben aber nur wenn das wasser glatt ist.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Fishhunter-Boote? Kann ich leider nicht empfehlen. Hab mit den Dingern auch mal geliebäugelt, aber im Endeffekt sind das wirklich nur etwas robustere grüne Badeboote. Das Material an sich ist gar nicht mal das schlechteste und würde einen vorsichtigen Gebrauch auch durchaus schadlos überstehen, aber die Verarbeitung ist aus meiner Sicht eher schlecht, d.h. wenn Probleme auftauchen, dann mit den Nähten. Diese zu flicken ist natürlich sehr aufwändig und auch meist nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.

Fazit: Nicht empfehlenswert!

Empfehlung: Ein gebrauchtes Zodiac, Bombard, Yamaha, Suzumar, Allroundmarin oder Lodestar bei Ebay oder aus einer Bootsbörse kaufen. Das sind grundsolide Boote, mit denen Du auch in gebrauchter Fassung noch lange Freude hast.


----------



## Nick_A (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

N´abend zusammen #h

ich habe mir selbst letztes Jahr solch ein Fishhunter 250er-Set bei WERTKAUF (jawoll...bei Wertkauf !  ) gekauft für EUR 199. Irgendwie hat mich damals die Kauflust übermannt bzw. der Schnäppchenpreis zu sehr gelockt. :q

Das Boot ist für den Preis i.O. und auch relativ stabil..den Motor habe ich bis heute noch nicht ausprobieren können, da wir hier in BW und in Bayern leider in unseren Vereinsgewässern keine Motoren benutzen dürfen :c Sieht zwar nicht extrem stabil aus, ist aber superleicht...naja...irgendwann werde ich das Teilchen mal austesten und kann dann auch mehr dazu sagen! 

Die mitgelieferten Paddel SIND DER ALLERLETZTE SCHROTT !!! ***BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHH***

Nach dem erstenmal (!!!) ist mir bereits ein Paddel "über den Jordan" gesprungen, bzw. vielmehr gekracht 

Ich habe mir daraufhin doch gleich ein 2.Paar (qualitativ wesentlich bessere) gekauft und die funzen jetzt dann auch.

Wie auch immer...für gelegentliche Trips ist das Fishunter 250 sicher verwendbar (FÜR EINE PERSON !!!) aber sobald wie möglich werde ich auf ein RICHTIGES Angel-Boot (aus GFK)  umsteigen...mir fehlt nur noch das richtige Auto (mit Anhängerkupplung) dazu. 

Mit meinem 328er-Cabrio habe ich halt so meine Platzprobleme :c und da war das Gummibötchen die einzige Alternative .

Viele Grüße #h
Robert

P.S.: Pilky hat Dir ja bereits einige -sehr gute- Alternativen genannt, die qualitativ sicher besser sind...aber halt auch etwas teurer. Jetzt kommt´s darauf an, wieviel Du ausgeben willst und wie oft Du das Boot auch hernimmst!


----------



## sundeule (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Kommt immer drauf an, was Du damit tun willst.

Fishhunter: ein Kumpel hatte mal so einen Badewannenbefahrer.
Wir sind ab und zu damit auf einen Baggerteich bzw. einen Altarm gefahren. Ich denke das war aus Sicherheitsgründen vertretbar. Dennoch einen eher labile Angelegenheit.
Ich sehe jedes Frühjahr Leute zum Herings- und Hornfischangeln damit auf den Strelasund fahren und sich gefährden. Dort haben die Dinger nix zu suchen! Ich habe selbst schon zwei Angler abgeschleppt, die erfahren mussten, dass die Paddelchen so ein Bot nicht gegen den Wind bewegen können.

Mein erster Schlauch war ein Seyylor 2,95 mit Holzboden und Luftkiel und 5-PS-Zweitakter. Der hat dann schon manchen Dorsch gesehen, war leicht aufzubauen und zu transportieren(gebraucht ca. 900 DM)

Inzwischen fahre ich ein Suzumar 360 mit Aluboden und 15 PS Viertakt-Mixer. Eigentlich wollte ich 10-PS aber der 15er ist (fast) baugleich und durchaus angenehm auf großen Strecken. Das größere Gewicht ist immer so ein kleiner Nachteil bei den viertaktigen Maschinen aber Laufruhe, Lebensdauer und Spritverbrauch haben was für sich. Bei der Bootsgröße können zwei Angler bequem und auch stehend angeln und mit 18 kn kann man auch mal fix entferntere Reviere anfahren, wenn das Wetter es erlaubt.

Für die Preislage Fishhunter würde ich mir wohl lieber eine vernünftige Peitsche kaufen, die von Land aus mehr Spass bringt.


----------



## Jan77 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich fahre ein Bombard Tropik mit Holzboden. Dazu einen 10ps Außenborder und schon hat man ein Boot welches problemlos in den VW Golf passt und gleichzeitig stabil ist und viel Freude bereitet.

Mein Boot hat damals als Auslaufmodell und reklamation bei Karstadt 750,- Euro gekostet. Das war aber auch ein Schnapper. Der Motor lag bei gebrauchten 980,-Euro.

Viel Geld aber eine Investition die ich bisher noch nicht bereut habe.


----------



## Fischer`sFritze (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ui, hätte nicht mit so vielen antworten gerechnet! hoffe es werden noch mehr!
ich hab mich jetzt für ein Fish Master FT325 entschieden. das sollte hoffentlich noch etwas stabiler sein, als die Fischhunter. Hoffe das mit dem Heckspiegel ist nicht zu instabil, will nicht gleich anfangen zu basteln.. Mein Außenboarder ist jetzt ein Rhino vx 28, hab ich (inklusive Porto) für 160€ ersteigert. Würde mir ja eigentlich lieber gleich ein richtig stabiles Boot leisten, hab ich aber nicht den platz für. das Fish Master hat Bretter im Boden und Holzsitzbänke, sowie nen überzug aus PVC und Nylon. Hier bei mir sind hauptsächlich baggerseen. Dafür wird es schon reichen.


----------



## Laksos (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hast du mal ein Bild oder einen Link zu dem von dir gewählten Fishmaster?

Evtl. wäre für deine Zwecke noch das günstige aber sicher auch gute Seahawk 400 infrage gekommen.
.
.
.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallo Laksos,

ich denke, dass Fischer´s Fritze dieses Boot meint. Um ehrlich zu sein, hätte ich für diesen Preis ein gebrauchtes Markenboot mit Rolllattenboden a´la Bombard oder Zodiac gekauft. Die haben ebenfalls ein kleines Packmaß und hätten Dir garantiert auf Dauer mehr Freude gemacht. 400 Euro wäre mir das genannte Boot nicht wert gewesen. Das Material nimmt sich leider nicht viel mit dem der Fishhunter.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Mist, der Link funktioniert nicht und ein Bild kann ich von der Page nicht reinstellen, weil der Quellcode geschützt ist.  #c 

Dann einfach mal bei diesem Händler unter dem Sevylor-Schlauchboot-Sortiment schauen...


----------



## Laksos (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Danke für den Link zum Schiff, Pilkman!

Da hast du vielleicht Recht,das ist dann schon ein stolzer Preis. Müsste man am besten dann vor dem Kauf schon noch mal "befühlen" können. Mit dem Kauf eines "normalen" Markenschlauchbootes liegst du schon richtig. Allerdings habe ich bei gebrauchten Schlauchbooten da immer Zweifel, ob der Verkäufer mir nicht doch evtl. eine kleine Undichtigkeit oder Macke oder das wahre Alter (u.U. poröswerden des Gummis mit den Jahren!) verschweigen würde. Gut, wenn man dann den Verkäufer kennt oder es ein regulärer Händler ist.


----------



## Merlinrs (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Mit dem Fish Master FT325 hast du genau das richtige Boot gewählt.Ich habe es auch und würde es jeden Gummiboot vorziehen.Der Stoff ist so dick da kannste ein Drilling voll reinhauen und der wird nicht durch denn Stoff gehen.Durch denn Stoff ist das Boot richtig steif da kannste mit 2 Mann auf einer Seite auf dem Rand sitzen und das neigt sich kein Stück.Der einzige nachteil es ist schwer und man muß den stoff trocknen lassen.Dafür kommt aber die sonne nicht an das gummi ran und es kann nicht poröß werden. Das Boot wird übrigens von der US Küstenwacche genutzt zur Lebensrettung.
Das sagt doch einiges oder ?Durch die Bauform liegt es wie ein Katamaran im wasser und ist mit ein Elektromotor sehr schnell. Das Boot ist mit einen Fishhunter nicht zu vergleichen. Ich hatte meins von Ebay da kostet es ca. 290 €


----------



## sundeule (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Gebrauchtes Schlauchboot - nun ja. Mein erstes war ja so eines und gekauft habe ich es in Berlin, wo es netterweise zur Begutachtung aufgebaut war. Prima da kann ja nix in die Hose gehen!
Bei meinem ersten Törn wurde es dann seltsam weich|kopfkrat und siehe da, es gab eine undichte Naht. Zum Glück konte ich es (nach mehreren Anläufen) dicht bekommen und mir wohl auch einigen Ärger bei den Nachverhandlungen sparen.
Inzwischen würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen, ob gebraucht bei einem Schlauch sein muss aber manchmal überlegt halt der Geldbeutel mit.


----------

